
Pentagon offers $150,000 bounty for hackers - justinzollars
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/04/01/pentagon-offers-150000-bounty-for-hackers.html?__source=facebook%7Cother%7Cstatus%7C040116%7C5PM%7Cpentagon-bounty
======
drallison
Oh, the irony. To participate, you must, per the announcement, "agree to
comply with all applicable federal, state, and local laws". Damned if you do,
damned if you don't.

------
rbobby
Must have US SIN, work permit, and agree to undergo a criminal background
check to receive the bounty.

